# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2016



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2016 às 00:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2016 às 00:34)

Voltamos à pasmaceira...noites amenas dias agradáveis.. sigo com uns simpáticos 14°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (1 Dez 2016 às 07:59)

Dia de ontem estranhamente ameno e com céu nublado.





Hoje parece mais do mesmo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (1 Dez 2016 às 14:51)

Parece que o Norte virou Sul, e o Sul virou Norte, já começa a chatear. Ás 14H UTC Ponte de Lima marcava 20ºC, a EMA mais quente da rede do IPMA, em pleno mês de Dezembro. Incrível...


----------



## james (1 Dez 2016 às 15:21)

Mas vamos a caminho do inverno?  
Ou será que é do verão?  

Vendo as previsões para o Norte para Dezembro,  parece que vai ser este ano que vamos passar o Natal na esplanada. 

Está um tempo super ameno, de noite até tenho suado.


----------



## AJCS (1 Dez 2016 às 19:06)

Ontem e hoje as temperaturas mínimas subiram significativamente.

Hoje:
Temp.max. 17,1ºC
Temp.min. 10,8ºC

HRmax. 74%
HRmin. 57%

PA 1020 mbar

Devemos ter chuva no fim de semana?


----------



## criz0r (2 Dez 2016 às 10:47)

Bom dia, hoje e nos próximos dias estarei a reportar a partir do Porto e do Gerês.
Cenário actual por Campanhã, céu praticamente limpo e vento nulo com um bonito nevoeiro a subir o Rio Douro  .


----------



## cookie (2 Dez 2016 às 14:06)

Dia ameno tanto no porto como em vila do conde. É estranha está sensação de"calor" nesta altura do ano... prefiro o frio!! Cada macaco no seu galho bolas!
E sempre vem chuva amanhã para o norte? Tenho uma actividade ao ar livre com a filhota e não convinha nada que chovesse 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## panzer4 (2 Dez 2016 às 21:57)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, hoje e nos próximos dias estarei a reportar a partir do Porto e do Gerês.
> Cenário actual por Campanhã, céu praticamente limpo e vento nulo com um bonito nevoeiro a subir o Rio Douro  .




Geres e sempre brutal reportar daí!...e bem vindo ao norte


----------



## karkov (2 Dez 2016 às 22:11)

panzer4 disse:


> Geres e sempre brutal reportar daí!...e bem vindo ao norte


Pena que as cotas de neve, apesar das chuvas que se prometem este fim de semana, vão andar altas... será que ainda apanha neve do nevão do fim de semana passado?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Dez 2016 às 14:32)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui vai chuviscando 

Atuais *15,2ºC* com vento de Leste a soprar a* 20km/h.*

Pressão a descer, *1000,9 hPa*


----------



## AJCS (3 Dez 2016 às 14:55)

Algum vento.
temp. atual 15,7ºC
PA 1001 mbar
HR 64%


----------



## james (3 Dez 2016 às 15:17)

Boa tarde. 

Mais um dia muito ameno por aqui. 

Céu nublado com muitas abertas e algum vento. 

Está um bom dia para atividades ao ar livre. 

Tatual :  19 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Dez 2016 às 16:23)

Começa a acumular* 0,3mm* 

Sigo com *12,8ºC *e vento moderado.


----------



## james (3 Dez 2016 às 16:34)

Um pouco mais de  vento agora.


----------



## james (3 Dez 2016 às 16:55)

Começa a chover.


----------



## jonas (3 Dez 2016 às 17:21)

Por aqui ja chove!


----------



## AJCS (3 Dez 2016 às 20:39)

Muito nublado com chuva a partir do meio da tarde.

Temp.max. 16,1ºC
Temp.min.  8,3ºC

HR max. 83%
HR min. 63%

PA 1001 mbar


----------



## james (4 Dez 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia. 

Céu limpo. 

Vento fraco. 

Tatual : 16 graus


----------



## cookie (4 Dez 2016 às 11:57)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo e às 10:00 uns estonteantes 18 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (4 Dez 2016 às 12:56)

Bom dia,

Neste momento 17,6ºC e HR 67%
PA 1003 mbar

Céu geralmente limpo e temperatura a convidar para um passeio nesta manhã de inverno.
Algumas formações de nuvens para o interior.












Nova versão Red Bull Airbus


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Dez 2016 às 10:47)

Bom dia,

Mais parece um dia Primaveril o de hoje, mínima agradável nos *13,3ºc*.
Por agora com céu praticamente limpo, *16,7ºc* e *71%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## AJCS (5 Dez 2016 às 22:38)

Parece que vamos ter mudança lá para o fim de semana e dias seguintes !


----------



## ruka (6 Dez 2016 às 20:13)

AJCS disse:


> Parece que vamos ter mudança lá para o fim de semana e dias seguintes !


 se o anticiclone da europa deixasse...


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2016 às 18:29)

Boa noite,

Por aqui mínima de *9.8 ºc* e máxima de *15.5ºc. *

Neste momento 13.4 ºc .

Hoje de manhã, bem cedinho, um bonito nascer do sol no Porto.

Haja, pelo menos, alguma cor nos céus em tempos de " marasmo meteorológico" 

Foto que fiz de minha casa:


----------



## AJCS (7 Dez 2016 às 22:26)

ruka disse:


> se o anticiclone da europa deixasse...



Pois parece que não vamos ter sorte!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Dez 2016 às 23:33)

Boa noite,

Hoje com céu nublado por nuvens altas, a  mínima foi de *10ºC* e máxima de *14,5ºC*

Agora estão *11ºC* com vento de *16km/h *de ENE

Deixo aqui uma foto do poente do passado domingo , dia 4 :


----------



## cookie (8 Dez 2016 às 09:57)

Últimos dias bastante amenos chegando aos 20graus às 11:00...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (10 Dez 2016 às 18:03)

Instabilidade Kelvin–Helmholtz 16:55





Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (12 Dez 2016 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

Hoje já está um dia mais frio que os anteriores ( e ainda bem).

O céu está pouco nublado e está alguma neblina.

Tatual : 8 graus

Tmin :   4 graus


P. S.  vendo as previsões a curto/ médio prazo, os modelos, em especial o ECM, começam a vislumbrar que o"  Atlântico " parece começar a querer dar luta ao bloqueio continental.


----------



## cookie (12 Dez 2016 às 15:34)

dia ameno por VC estando agora o céu encoberto.


----------



## james (13 Dez 2016 às 13:46)

Boa tarde. 

O céu já está a ficar nublado e o vento começa a aumentar de intensidade. 

É o resultado da aproximação da frente. 

Tatual : 15 graus


----------



## james (13 Dez 2016 às 14:04)

Hoje a TMIN foi de 6 graus.


----------



## james (13 Dez 2016 às 14:51)

O céu já está completamente encoberto.  Vento já com algumas rajadas.


----------



## jonas (13 Dez 2016 às 17:36)

Boas!
Dia de ceu pouco nublado e vento de NO.
Amanha regressa a chuva....finalmente


----------



## cookie (13 Dez 2016 às 23:16)

Por vc céu encoberto e vento moderado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Dez 2016 às 23:30)

Céu encoberto, rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes S/ SW


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Dez 2016 às 01:34)

Já chegou a tao esperada chuva


----------



## CptRena (14 Dez 2016 às 01:36)

Aqui também já chegou. Bem mais cedo do que o que o GFS apontava.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Dez 2016 às 02:36)

Chuva moderada e por vezes forte, o vento é fraco, por vezes moderado


----------



## tugaafonso (14 Dez 2016 às 04:48)

Chove cupiosamente em Lousada. O vento, esse para já é fraco/moderado.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2016 às 07:05)

Bom dia, 

finalmente chuva e por vezes forte, *28.7 mm* acumulados até ao momento. 

10.4 ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2016 às 09:23)

Aguaceiro intenso há minutos  fez o acumulado subir para os *30.8 mm* actuais


----------



## guimeixen (14 Dez 2016 às 12:14)

Aguaceiro torrencial à poucos minutos, agora já está a acalmar. O acumulado subiu dos 26,7mm para os 30,5mm.


----------



## Stinger (14 Dez 2016 às 13:16)

Trovao agora mesmo

Pelas 5:10 da madrugada chovia torrencialmente em que a VCI parecia um autentico rio e inumeros lençois de agua


----------



## guimeixen (14 Dez 2016 às 14:03)

Trovão agora mesmo!


----------



## jonas (14 Dez 2016 às 15:29)

Boa tarde,
A manha e madrugada houve chuva intensa!
Hoje nota-se uma arrefecimento em relacao a outros dias


----------



## cookie (14 Dez 2016 às 16:17)

por vc choveu durante a noite mas o dia tem-se mantido solarengo!!! nem sinal de temporal para estas bandas a não ser as nuvens à volta e ao longe...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2016 às 16:38)

Boa tarde.

De regresso...
Depois de dias solarengos, prazenteiros, até primaveris, hoje o inverno regressou (eu também...).
A chuva começou a cair a partir da 01.30\2h.
De madrugada por vezes foi forte e de manhã ainda tivemos aguaceiros moderados.
Agora pela tarde os aguaceiros tem sido fracos.
O vento tem soprado geralmente fraco, ocasionalmente moderado na passagem de uma ou outra célula.
O *acumulado* registado na Oregon é de *26,4 mm*. No udómetro é de *28,1 mm*. Esta discrepância tem acontecido desde a minha última manutenção do sensor da Oregon.

*Tatual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## guimeixen (14 Dez 2016 às 17:43)

Umas fotos de hoje:




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Explosive by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Explosive by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sun rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sun rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sun rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sun rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sun rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Rainbow by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching shower at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Experimentei fazer uma time lapse com a máquina só que é muito curta (4 segundos).


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2016 às 00:03)

Boa noite.

Excelente guimeixen! 

O dia terminou com *27,4 mm* de precipitação. Nada mau...
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento fraco.
A temperatura está em queda - será uma noite bem fresca.

*Tatual: 2,6ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2016 às 07:07)

Bom dia, 

manhã fria, mínima de* 3.8 ºc*.

Neste momento 4.3 ºc e nevoeiro fechado vindo de leste  

Mais logo a chuva está de regresso


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Dez 2016 às 07:16)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *3,1ºC*

Agora sigo com *3,7ºC* e vento de leste a *16km/h *. Nevoeiro cerrado .


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Dez 2016 às 11:46)

Que dia frio, 5 graus perto do meio dia...


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Dez 2016 às 13:06)

Boas,

Que bela sensação de frio lá fora. Às 12H a EMA seguia com 6,6ºC. Humidade 100%. Céu encoberto. Belo dia de inverno.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2016 às 15:42)

Aí vem ela, com uma linha bem definida no radar 

O vento SSW não engana e já assobia nas janelas, 11.5 ºc actuais.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Dez 2016 às 16:55)

Começa a chover. 7º e uma sensação térmica baixíssima devido ao forte vento...


----------



## guimeixen (15 Dez 2016 às 17:26)

Chove bem, 2mm acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Dez 2016 às 17:39)

Pessoal vem trovoada a caminho. vai parar de chover, tipo num raio de 80km sem nuvens e vem toda atrás.
preparem as máquinas fotográficas, de filmar e os telemoveis


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2016 às 17:52)

Chove que até faz "fumo"


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 17:58)

Imagem de radar bem agressiva a O/SO do Porto.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Dez 2016 às 18:04)

Eu já vou caçar tempestades, mais logo meto fotos da trovoada (e conseguir eheh)


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2016 às 18:14)

Clarão a WSW


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2016 às 18:16)

Imagem de radar muito interessante:





Belo olho!


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Dez 2016 às 18:18)

Está fenomenal esse olho.
Ainda em casa


----------



## dopedagain (15 Dez 2016 às 18:20)

Chove copiosamente em Ponte de Lima a mais de 2h


----------



## guimeixen (15 Dez 2016 às 18:28)

Chuva torrencial neste momento, 8,1mm acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Dez 2016 às 18:35)

Está a esfumar-se tudo. 


Por aqui vai chovendo moderadamente, por vezes com períodos mais fortes.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2016 às 18:47)

Depois da passagem do olho, estamos agora a começar a  entrar no flanco oeste da tempestade. 

Chove moderadamente com o vento a intensificar.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Dez 2016 às 19:30)

Continua a chover bem. O acumulado já vai nos 18,5mm.
Dia frio hoje, neste momento estão 8,7°C.


----------



## james (15 Dez 2016 às 19:31)

Boa tarde.

Chove torrencialmente  desde as 5 horas. .
Bem melhor esta frente do que a de ontem.

E está  frio, Tatual : 8 graus.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2016 às 19:41)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui a chuva apareceu tímida pelas 16h, só aumentando de intensidade pelas 17.30h.
Mas o *acumulado* é ainda tímido, apenas *4,3 mm*.
O vento vai soprando moderado com rajadas, de S.
É de esperar uma rotação súbita do vento para NO esta noite.
O dia tem sido bem frio, sempre encoberto, com humidade alta e com o vento a aumentar a sensação de frio.

*Tmín: 1,2ºC
Tmáx: 9,3ºC

Tatual: 9,2ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## guimeixen (15 Dez 2016 às 19:44)

E não pára! 23,9mm.

Edit: 26,7mm.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2016 às 19:49)

Frente quase a terminar por aqui, *11.2 mm* acumulados. 

9.4 ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2016 às 20:41)

Snifa disse:


> Frente quase a terminar



Afinal ainda dura, *14 mm* acumulados 

Chove moderado.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2016 às 20:50)

Chuvada neste momento  

EDIT: Torrencial


----------



## guimeixen (15 Dez 2016 às 20:52)

Por aqui abrandou mas já está chover bastante outra vez. 29,2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2016 às 20:56)

Impressionante o que chove no estádio do dragão.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2016 às 20:59)

Grande carga de água, o acumulado subiu para os *18.8 mm*. 

Descida de temperatura com 8.4 ºc actuais 

ISEP, praticamente nos 20 mm:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## cookie (15 Dez 2016 às 21:29)

Manhã com 7 graus, com algum vento e céu encoberto. Pelas 17:00 começou a chover e na zona de perafita/ lavra choveu torrencialmente. Estão de momento 9graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (15 Dez 2016 às 22:58)

Boa noite, por aqui um pós-frontal calmo, nada de trovoada...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2016 às 00:13)

Boa noite.

Por cá tudo muito calmo, demasiado talvez.
Alguns aguaceiros cairam após as 20h mas fracos.
O *acumulado* desta 5ª feira ficou-se pelos *10,4 mm*.
Neste momento o céu está muito nublado, cai mais um aguaceiros fraco e o vento também está fraco.

*Tatual: 7,3ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Dez 2016 às 02:09)

Frente bem jeitosa a de ontem. Por cá largou uns *33,9 mm*. 



Neste momento vai chovendo fraco. Temperatura ronda os 7ºC.


----------



## dopedagain (16 Dez 2016 às 12:56)

Serras do Parque Nacional com pouca ou nenhuma acumulação, passou nos completamente ao lado :\ nem acima dos 1300 por o menos a do soajo parece não ter nada.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2016 às 14:05)

Boa tarde.

Acredito que nas vertentes do Gerês voltados para leste haja neve - as condições propícias à queda de neve acima dos 1300 mts de altitude estavam presentes: precipitação e temperatura, ontem ao final do dia.

O dia de hoje é frio. Bastante desagradável, fruto do vento constante de NNO e de termos uma capa de nebulosidade baixa-média constante. Está literalmente um dia cinzentão!
Vai chuviscando constantemente, praticamente não molha.
O *acumulado* de hoje vai nos *2,3 mm*, apenas durante a madrugada.
Este "evento" foi parco de chuvas na região, mas ao menos já deu para regar as tronchudas de Natal...

*Tatual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 77%*​


----------



## dopedagain (16 Dez 2016 às 14:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Acredito que nas vertentes do Gerês voltados para leste haja neve - as condições propícias à queda de neve acima dos 1300 mts de altitude estavam presentes: precipitação e temperatura, ontem ao final do dia.
> 
> ...


Não me parece, daqui vejo varios cumes das serras da peneda soajo e amarela ( a rondar os 1400m)  mesmo em frente e por o menos até as 10h não havia nada. No Gerês um amigo de rio caldo disse me que não se via nada também... Provavelmente a precipitação foi quase nula quando a cota desceu.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2016 às 20:31)

Boa noite.

Acredito que no planalto da Serra do Gerês, na sua margem leste voltada para Montalegre, tenha havido\haja neve. Isto porque, enquanto choveu em Montalegre as temperaturas estavam abaixo dos 4ºC ao final da tarde\início da noite de ontem. E para quem sabe aquela zona fica mais abrigada do ar marítimo que muitas vezes impede a neve nas zonas da Peneda-Soajo, já que é uma primeira barreira orográfica - o Gerês já não o é, na sua metade leste.

Por cá a tarde foi ainda sombria mas o céu foi-se tornando lentamente parcial a pouco nublado.
Alguns chuviscos ainda cairam, mas sem acumular.

*Tatual: 9,2ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Dez 2016 às 22:44)

Boa noite,

Mínima de *7,5ºC* e máxima de *10,3ºC*

Neste momento *8,7ºC *com vento fraco de *NNE.*

Foto que tirei ontem ao nascer do sol, com bonitos tons de nuvens e uma barra de nevoeiro do Douro a Sul de Gaia :




O mês segue com *45,8mm *acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2016 às 23:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O mês segue com *45,8mm *acumulados



Impressionante a discrepância de valores de precipitação entre o litoral norte e o litoral centro sul.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2016 às 00:34)

Boa noite.


Aristocrata disse:


> Acredito que no planalto da Serra do Gerês, na sua margem leste voltada para Montalegre, tenha havido\haja neve. Isto porque, enquanto choveu em Montalegre as temperaturas estavam abaixo dos 4ºC ao final da tarde\início da noite de ontem. E para quem sabe aquela zona fica mais abrigada do ar marítimo que muitas vezes impede a neve nas zonas da Peneda-Soajo, já que é uma primeira barreira orográfica - o Gerês já não o é, na sua metade leste.


Como suspeitava, Na zona de Montalegre a acumulação deu-se pelo menos aos 1100 mts de altitude. Por isso, até aos 1556 mts da Nevosa (Carris) e aos 1525 mts do Larouco a acumulação terá sido bem mais "avantajada" e duradoura.


Por cá continua o vento de N\NNE a fazer-se sentir e a aumentar a sensação de frio.
O céu encontra-se practicamente limpo e a visibilidade é excelente.

*Tatual: 7,5ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2016 às 09:32)

Bom dia,

mínima de *7.7 ºc*.

Neste momento muito sol e 10.6 ºc.

É uma tristeza  olhar para o Gerês  nesta altura do ano e não o ver todo branquinho de neve.. 

Foto que fiz à momentos aqui de minha casa no Porto direcção NE/NNE, deste ângulo, e apesar da bruma, não vislumbro neve, nem nas zonas mais altas


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Dez 2016 às 10:19)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *7,9ºC*.

Muito sol, sigo com *11,8ºC* e vento moderado com rajadas de Leste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Dez 2016 às 11:38)

Aumento da intensidade do vento, sopra a *27km/h* as rajadas foram aos *53km/h* de *Leste / ENE*


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2016 às 13:06)

Reparei agora, aqui de minha casa no Porto também consigo ver o Santuário do Sameiro em Braga ( edifício branco ao fundo lado esquerdo com a cúpula bem visível), hoje as condições não são boas com muita bruma, por isso desculpem a qualidade..

A propósito, a grande elevação que se vê por trás do Santuário será a Santa Eufémia? Onde existem retransmissores? A ser é uma elevação já praticamente em Espanha se não estou em erro, pois quando se vêm de Lóbios ( Galiza ) esta elevação é bem visível com vários retransmissores no topo..e existe um  desvio que diz: Santa Eufémia 9 Km, isto ainda em Espanha quase a chegar à Portela do Homem 

Também esta grande elevação está sem neve..


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2016 às 13:32)

Boa tarde.

@Snifa, isso parece mais a Serra Amarela com as suas antenas (que eu me lembre), mas de facto até pode ser a Santa Eufémia. Fica a dúvida que só localmente poderia de facto ser retirada. 

Bem, por cá está um rico dia! Excelente...
Luminoso, com céu limpo (há nuvens médias e altas para leste) e com atmosfera limpída - já não há a bruma da manhã pois o vento encarregou-se de ar levar para longe.
A temperatura é bastante agradável, excepto à sombra, altura em que o vento é bem notório e arrefece o corpinho.
Mais uma noite sem geada, fruto do vento constante, ainda que fraco,

*Tmín: 6,4ºC

Tatual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 44%*​


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2016 às 13:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> isso parece mais a Serra Amarela



Também me quer parecer que sim, Santa Eufémia é uma elevação bastante proeminente, mas não terá uma extensão tão grande como a que se vê na foto. 

Penso que será mesmo a Serra Amarela, numa ampliação que fiz da foto original são visíveis várias antenas espalhadas pelos cumes, e não apenas um grupo isolado de retransmissores..

Sigo com 15.8 ºc actuais, Vento NE 22 Km/h.


----------



## weatherbox (17 Dez 2016 às 20:15)

É a Serra Amarela e são as antenas da Louriça aonde há um miradouro

https://www.google.pt/maps/@41.8133788,-8.1959555,543m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## james (17 Dez 2016 às 20:37)

Esses retransmissores ficam a 1361 metros de altitude, o ponto mais alto da Serra Amarela. Já lá fui a pé ( e que bem custou, pois a subida é a pique), pois o  caminho que existe é impróprio para carros. 
A Serra Amarela é também muito interessante, pois é praticamente a única Serra do PNPG sem estradas principais, apenas coberta por pequenas estradas secundárias e caminhos de cabras,  o que lhe permite conservar ainda uma fauna interessante, como o lobo ou a cabra montesa ou a águia real,  e uma flora única ( alguns dos mais antigos e bem conservados Carvalhais portugueses)  .


----------



## jonas (17 Dez 2016 às 22:46)

Boa noite
Dia de ceu limpo com vento de leste.
Dia agradavel por assim dizer...


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Dez 2016 às 22:49)

Snifa disse:


> Reparei agora, aqui de minha casa no Porto também consigo ver o Santuário do Sameiro em Braga ( edifício branco ao fundo lado esquerdo com a cúpula bem visível), hoje as condições não são boas com muita bruma, por isso desculpem a qualidade..
> 
> A propósito, a grande elevação que se vê por trás do Santuário será a Santa Eufémia? Onde existem retransmissores? A ser é uma elevação já praticamente em Espanha se não estou em erro, pois quando se vêm de Lóbios ( Galiza ) esta elevação é bem visível com vários retransmissores no topo..e existe um  desvio que diz: Santa Eufémia 9 Km, isto ainda em Espanha quase a chegar à Portela do Homem
> 
> Também esta grande elevação está sem neve..



Boa foto 

Como já foi referido, essa elevação é a Serra Amarela com as antenas da Louriça no topo.

Por acaso essa serra também é visível daqui, duas fotos tiradas no dia 24 Abril, o Santuário do Sameiro aparece do lado esquerdo da foto:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neste aqui com uma angulo mais aberto, aparecem duas grandes elevações, na direita a Serra Amarela e na esquerda penso ser o Soajo:


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2016 às 00:08)

Noite de Lestada, sopra a *37km/h *com rajadas que já atingíram os *60km/h*, há minutos.

Entretando contentores do lixo tombaram, muitas folhas a voar

Atuais *12,5ºC*


----------



## dopedagain (18 Dez 2016 às 12:58)

Snifa disse:


> Também me quer parecer que sim, Santa Eufémia é uma elevação bastante proeminente, mas não terá uma extensão tão grande como a que se vê na foto.
> 
> Penso que será mesmo a Serra Amarela, numa ampliação que fiz da foto original são visíveis várias antenas espalhadas pelos cumes, e não apenas um grupo isolado de retransmissores..
> 
> Sigo com 15.8 ºc actuais, Vento NE 22 Km/h.


A serra amarela só tem antenas em um local, na zona do "muro" onde tem o retransmissor da RTP.


----------



## dopedagain (18 Dez 2016 às 20:20)

Serra do Gerês hoje a tarde, completamente despida do manto branco.


----------



## james (18 Dez 2016 às 20:34)

A arrefecer  bem,  Tatual : 6 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2016 às 00:34)

Boa noite.

Ontem foi mais um dia excelente, embora o vento à sombra ou na ausência do sol arrefecesse qb.
A geada ainda não se fez notar (talvez tenha existido em zonas mais escondidas do vento).
Neste momento temos céu limpo e vento fraco de N.
Agora sim, agora está FRIO!
*
Tatual: 1,3ºC
Hr: 84%
Taparente: -1,1ºC
*​*Um bom início de semana de Natal. *


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Dez 2016 às 08:03)

Bom dia,

A temperatura não desceu muito por causa do vento moderado e constante durante toda a noite. Mínima de* 6,3ºC* 

Atuais *6,4ºC* com *73%* de humidade, vento de ENE a *21km/h*


----------



## Fil (19 Dez 2016 às 08:17)

Na zona de Penafiel cheguei a apanhar -1°C, depois foi sempre a subir à medida que me aproximava do Porto onde estavam 7°C na zona do H. de São João.


----------



## james (19 Dez 2016 às 09:28)

Bom dia. 

Noite mais fria deste Outono, foi gélida e ainda está bastante frio! 

Finalmente formou - se uma forte camada de geada, a maior deste Outono, é daquelas manhãs de Dezembro que até fumega.Nas estradas havia bastante gelo nas bermas em muitos locais.

Tatual:  3 graus
Tmin   :  0 graus


----------



## cookie (19 Dez 2016 às 13:25)

Manha fria por vila do conde com o termómetro a registar 5 graus às 9:30. Havia ainda uns vestígios de geada.






Bastante escorregadio






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2016 às 15:09)

Boa tarde,

por cá tive uma madrugada e manhã bem geladas, com mínima negativa. Às 7:00 a EMA marcava -0,2ºC. Pela primeira vez vi geada neste outono. 




Snifa disse:


> Reparei agora, aqui de minha casa no Porto também consigo ver o Santuário do Sameiro em Braga ( edifício branco ao fundo lado esquerdo com a cúpula bem visível), hoje as condições não são boas com muita bruma, por isso desculpem a qualidade..
> 
> A propósito, a grande elevação que se vê por trás do Santuário será a Santa Eufémia? Onde existem retransmissores? A ser é uma elevação já praticamente em Espanha se não estou em erro, pois quando se vêm de Lóbios ( Galiza ) esta elevação é bem visível com vários retransmissores no topo..e existe um  desvio que diz: Santa Eufémia 9 Km, isto ainda em Espanha quase a chegar à Portela do Homem
> 
> Também esta grande elevação está sem neve..





Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa foto
> 
> Como já foi referido, essa elevação é a Serra Amarela com as antenas da Louriça no topo.
> 
> ...



Joaopaulo e Snifa, vocês vivem num autêntico miradouro. 


Conseguir ver o Sameiro do Porto é obra. Grandes fotos.


----------



## martinus (19 Dez 2016 às 17:25)

Snifa disse:


> Reparei agora, aqui de minha casa no Porto também consigo ver o Santuário do Sameiro em Braga ( edifício branco ao fundo lado esquerdo com a cúpula bem visível), hoje as condições não são boas com muita bruma, por isso desculpem a qualidade...



Fiquei impressionado... Nunca imaginei que se podia ver o Sameiro do Porto e ainda menos que se podia reproduzir esse avistamento de uma forma tão clara numa fotografia. Imagino que tenham tirado a foto no cimo de um prédio alto e numa zona de terreno elevado nos arredores do Porto e com recursos e técnicas fotográficas bastante sofisticadas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Dez 2016 às 18:20)

Que frio, vamos a caminho de uma mínima baixíssima! Já estão 4º ás 18h, menos 3 que ontem a esta hora...


----------



## james (19 Dez 2016 às 20:21)

3 graus


----------



## karkov (19 Dez 2016 às 23:25)

Creio que posso esperar uns 2/3 negativos no pico do frio da noite...







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Dez 2016 às 02:19)

Mais uma noite bem fria por aqui. Já anda nos 0ºC. 


Aí vem mais um manto branco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Dez 2016 às 07:46)

Bom dia ,

Sigo com *2,9ºC* e vento gélido de Leste a soprar a *19km/h*

Windchill *-1,5ºC *


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Dez 2016 às 08:09)

Mínima a ser batida constantemente, atuais *2,6ºC *

Temperatura aparente *-2,5ºC *


----------



## cookie (20 Dez 2016 às 10:37)

às 8:30 por VC os passadiços da praia de azurara estavam todos gelados e o carro marcava 4graus. manhã bastante fria, julgo que a mais fria deste outono, a abrir caminho para o inverno.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2016 às 11:41)

Bom dia.

Eh lá!!! Quem abriu a porta do congelador?!
Eta frio bonzinho... 

Ontem tivemos uma* Tmín* de* -0,8ºC* e uma *Tmáx* de 12,7ºC.
A geada era moderada mas "bela". Também "em terra de cegos quem tem olho é rei!" 
Hoje amanhecemos ainda com mais frio, fruto da geada ainda mais marcada, e com uma *Tmín* de *-1,4ºC*.
O céu está hoje com nebulosidade alta mas ainda vai deixando passar o sol. O vento sopra fraco\calmo de N\NNE.

*Tatual: 10,5ºC
Hr:  70%
*​*



*



Fil disse:


> *Na zona de Penafiel cheguei a apanhar -1°C**, *depois foi sempre a subir à medida que me aproximava do Porto onde estavam 7°C na zona do H. de São João.



Olá Fil. essa zona que apanhaste na AUTO-ESTRADA é o "congelador" natural entre as cidades de Paredes e de Penafiel - é o vale onde passa o rio Sousa. É normal nestas noites de inversão encontrar temperaturas muito baixas. Valores de -4 ou -5 acontecem muitas vezes nos anos propícios a inversões. Este é anormal...


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Dez 2016 às 20:31)

Boa noite,

Por aqui muito dificilmente tenho um amanhecer com geada, o vento sopra moderado e é constante durante toda a noite.
Mas de manhã, perto do IPO Porto , vi um terreno junto a uma linha de água com bastante geada, estava tudo branco 

Dados de Hoje: Mínima de *2,6ºC* e Máxima de *12,7ºC* 






Neste momento *9,3ºC* e *84%* de humidade.


----------



## james (21 Dez 2016 às 12:18)

Bom dia. 

Início do inverno com céu nublado por nuvens altas. 
Alguma geada de manhã. 

Tatual : 11 graus 
Tmin  :   2 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Dez 2016 às 17:34)

Boa tarde,
Manhã fresca com neblinas e nevoeiros, mínima de *3,4ºC *

Fotos que tirei hoje ao amanhecer:












Céu nublado por nuvens altas , máxima foi de *12,1ºC. *Neste momento estão *11,4ºC* com vento fraco de NNE


----------



## james (22 Dez 2016 às 02:21)

Boa noite. 

Vai caindo chuva fraca.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Dez 2016 às 04:16)

Boa noite! Chuva "miudinha"


----------



## james (22 Dez 2016 às 07:57)

Bom dia. 

Períodos de chuva fraca. 

Neblina. 

Tatual : 10 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Dez 2016 às 11:23)

Bom dia, 
Céu nublado e chuva fraca 

Está fresco sigo com *8,9ºC* e vento de Leste


----------



## cookie (22 Dez 2016 às 22:26)

Dia morrinhento por vila do conde com 14 graus de máxima. Dia bastante deprimente...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Dez 2016 às 22:41)

Boa noite,

Mínima de *7,1ºC* e máxima de *13,5ºC*

Neste momento nevoeiro a correr nas zonas baixas, atuais *8,9ºC* e vento de ENE a *13km/h*


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2016 às 00:51)

Boa noite malta do Litoral Norte... Estou a reportar de Gondomar, minha terra natal...Vim passar o natal com a família .
T.atual de 9,2°C
Nevoeiro denso pela freguesia de São Cosme ...


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2016 às 08:44)

Bons dias,
A reportar de Gondomar...
T.minima de 7,8°C
O nevoeiro está a começar a dissipar-se...
T.atual de 8,5°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Dez 2016 às 15:30)

Boa tarde,

Mínima foi de *6,0ºC*

Deixo aqui duas fotos tiradas hoje ao inicio da manhã, nevoeiro vindo do vale do Douro:








Agora estão *13,8ºC* e o vento sopra fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Dez 2016 às 19:04)

Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro que começou a dissipar por volta das 9h mas que acabou por voltar por mais um pouco às 10h. Tirei umas fotos numa zona aqui perto com boa visibilidade. Irei lá amanhã se houver nevoeiro para tirar mais umas.




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2016 às 00:16)

Boa noite.

Depois da chuva fraca\chuviscos de 5ª feira, esta 6ª foi marcada pelo nevoeiro marcado no vale do rio Sousa, embora aqui em Paços de Ferreira tenha sido mais ligeiro, tendo levantado ainda cedo. O sol lá brilhou, aquecendo um pouco ao final da manhã\início da tarde.
O vento esteve fraco\calmo.
Neste momento temos bancos de nevoeiro um pouco por todo o lado, humidade relativa alta, vento fraco de N e está fresco (não frio).

*Tatual: 6,3ºC
Hr: 94%


A TODOS DESEJO UM SANTO E FELIZ NATAL *​


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2016 às 10:23)

Bons dias,
Céu limpo por Gondomar
Vento fresco
T.minima de 6,3°C
T.atual de 11,6°C
Feliz natal !

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (24 Dez 2016 às 10:44)

Bom dia. 

Céu pouco nublado. 

Vento fraco. 

Tatual :  10 graus 

*Um santo Natal para todos! *


----------



## guimeixen (24 Dez 2016 às 11:36)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 3,9°C. O dia começou com céu limpo e com nevoeiro para a zona do rio Cávado. Fui tirar fotos onde tirei as de ontem e depois até perto do estádio do Braga e estava mesmo no limite do nevoeiro e vi uns fantásticos raios crepusculares. Mais logo ponho fotos.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Dez 2016 às 15:05)

Aqui ficam as fotos. Nunca tinha visto os raios do sol assim tão intensos.




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Estas aqui já foram tiradas à beira do estádio:




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Deixo também um pequeno vídeo que fiz:


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2016 às 15:15)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos. Nunca tinha visto os raios do sol assim tão intensos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Divinal! 
Que efeito brutal!


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2016 às 16:49)

Sol e máxima de 16°C, por Gondomar
A temperatura vai descendo , 13,6°C, Vento de Norte 
Pressão a 1036 hPa
Boas festas ! Santo Natal!







Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2016 às 16:59)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos. Nunca tinha visto os raios do sol assim tão intensos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que registos brutais, parabéns!!!

Cumprimentos


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2016 às 17:04)

Fotos que tirei ontem, na viagem de Gondomar até Lamego ....Sol e nevoeiros 
















Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2016 às 17:23)

Temperatura em descida , 12°C
Deixo foto com vista para o Porto, e com o Monte da Virgem ao fundo!
Feliz Natal !






Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2016 às 17:30)

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2016 às 17:39)

Feliz Natal !

















Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2016 às 17:53)

Bom fim de tarde\início de noite.

Hoje o dia começou sem nevoeiro aqui no burgo Pacense.
Dia de céu limpo, que começou frio e tornou-se agradável pela tarde com a incidência do sol. Apenas o vento constante, ainda que fraco, destoava um pouco. Mas talvez pela presença do vento não acordamos com o nevoeiro.
Veremos a noite - se o vento se mantiver não teremos o nevoeiro nem geada. Se parar TALVEZ venha o nevoeiro e teremos geada.

*De uma forma ou de outra, o que desejo a todos vós e aos vossos amigos e familiares é que tenham uma noite muito feliz, extensível aos restantes 364\5 dias do ano.
*
*FELIZ NATAL!* ​


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2016 às 11:22)

Bons dias
Sol e t.atual de 12,5°C
A mínima foi de 5,2 C
Feliz Natal !

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2016 às 19:30)

Boas, esteve sol todo o dia 
Máxima de 16°C
T.atual de 9,9°C


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (25 Dez 2016 às 23:56)

Cheguei agora a casa com 3°... está bem desagradável na rua...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## james (26 Dez 2016 às 01:38)

A arrefecer bem.  Tatual : 2 graus


----------



## james (26 Dez 2016 às 10:33)

Bom dia.

Início da última semana de 2016 frio.

Muito nevoeiro  e cerrado, que só há pouco se começou a dissipar.

Bela camada de geada que conjugada com o intenso nevoeiro, proporcionou  um amanhecer absolutamente gélido. 

Tatual : 6 graus
Tmin   : 0 graus

P.S. tive uma espécie de amostra de sincelo hoje. 0 graus com nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2016 às 16:40)

Boas,
Céu limpo por Gondomar 
T.minina de 3,8°C (mais baixa do que eu esperava)
T.atual de 12,5°C
A máxima foi de 16,3°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2016 às 17:47)

Fotos do final do dia

T.atual de 8,5°C













Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Dez 2016 às 18:28)

Céu limpo, com 8.3º, isto se o meu sensor La Crosse comprado hoje estiver a dar uma temperatura correta...


----------



## james (26 Dez 2016 às 19:40)

4 graus.


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2016 às 19:46)

Boa noite,

por aqui mínima de *5.6 ºc* e máxima de *12.8 ºc*

Neste momento está a arrefecer bem rápido com 6.9 ºc actuais e 79% HR 

Vamos lá ver se a mínima não é batida.

O mês vai terminar com *50.8 mm* acumulados, muito pouco para Dezembro.

Espero que o Natal tenha sido bom para todos e que 2017 nos traga um ano repleto de muitos e bons eventos meteorológicos


----------



## karkov (26 Dez 2016 às 21:00)

Por aqui vai assim







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2016 às 21:59)

Boa noite.

Esta última noite foi bem fria, nos negativos quanto à mínima. Bastante geada nos vales, menos nas zonas onde o vento\aragem se manteve a soprar.
O dia foi bastante agradável ao sol, muito luminoso e com pouca neblina. O vento soprou em geral fraco.
A temperatura agora já vai a caminho de valores negativos novamente...Já há geada. O vento sopra fraco de N, aumentando a sensação térmica de frio.

Mapa de temperaturas do "Wunderground":










PS: ESQUEÇAM AS TEMPERATURAS DAS NETATMO (algumas pelo menos)...​


*Tmín: -0,5ºC
Tmáx: 11,9ºC

Tatual: 0,7ºC
Taparente: -1,9ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2016 às 22:10)

Mínima batida, sigo com *5.5 ºc* 

Aragem fria de Leste


----------



## james (26 Dez 2016 às 22:21)

A temperatura está a descer a pique,  registo agora 1 grau e com nevoeiro a formar - se. A ver se não tenho a primeira mínima negativa. Que gelo!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Dez 2016 às 23:14)

Por Valongo registo 3°c céu limpo 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2016 às 00:51)

Boas,
Noite fria , sigo com *4,4ºC *

O vento sopra a *21km/h* de ENE, sensação térmica bastante mais baixa


----------



## dopedagain (27 Dez 2016 às 01:04)

0.2ºC Em Fornelos/Ponte de Lima temperaturas negativas serão facilmente atingidas durante a madrugada


----------



## james (27 Dez 2016 às 01:23)

0 graus.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2016 às 07:59)

Bons dias 
Sol a nascer 
T.minima de 3,3°C
Pressão a 1030 hPa
88% de Hr
Vento de Este

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Dez 2016 às 08:16)

Bom dia
Romper do dia com bastante frio
Vento fraco de SE/E
Os campos estão branquinhos


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2016 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

Início do dia bem frio. Mínima de -0.3°C e atuais 0.1°C . Tudo branco, carros, telhados, relva.


----------



## james (27 Dez 2016 às 08:56)

Bom dia. 

Início de manhã, uma das mais frias dos últimos anos. 
Brutal camada de geada, talvez a maior desde 2013,  está tudo literalmente branco. A água até está congelado em algumas pequenas pocas. 

Está gélido ainda. 

Tatual : 0 graus


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2016 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

por aqui mínima bem fria com *3.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 5.1 ºc, vento E 12 Km/h, 81 % HR.

Céu limpo.


----------



## karkov (27 Dez 2016 às 09:26)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Dez 2016 às 10:50)

Por aqui mínima negativa, agora sol e 9 graus.


----------



## dopedagain (27 Dez 2016 às 11:28)

Provavelmente o dia mais frio do ano em Ponte de Lima com -2º


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2016 às 12:24)

Fotos tiradas hoje ao início da manhã. As duas primeiras foram tiradas um pouco a passar das 7h e as restantes por volta das 9h.
















Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost on spider web by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2016 às 19:01)

Boa noite,

Por aqui mais um dia de sol , mínima foi de *3,3ºC* e a máxima de *11,8ºC* 

Neste momento vai arrefecendo sigo com *7ºC* e vento de Leste / ENE a *20km/h *


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Dez 2016 às 19:08)

Boas, céu limpo e temperatura a descer, 6.7º actuais (Isto a confiar que o meu Radiation Shield artesanal feito hoje está a dar resultado)...


----------



## AJCS (27 Dez 2016 às 19:46)

É normal altas pressões destes valores ?






Temp.max. 12,1ºC
Temp.min. 1,2ºC

HR max. 82%
HR min. 68%

PA 1032 mbar


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2016 às 22:57)

@guimeixen que brutalidade de fotos, muito bom


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2016 às 23:28)

Boas,

Temperatura praticamente estagnada, sigo com *5,4ºC*

Vento de NE / ENE sopra a *26km/h* com rajadas, impressionante nem com o Anticiclone aqui por cima isto abranda... 

Temperatura aparente *-0,9ºC *


----------



## james (28 Dez 2016 às 00:41)

Boa noite. 

Mais uma noite gélida, Tatual : 0 graus


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2016 às 08:11)

Bons dias, 
Por Gondomar o sol acabar de nascer com t.minima de 2,9°C
T.atual de 3,3°C
Gelo no carro






Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (28 Dez 2016 às 09:03)

Bom dia, noite  ainda mais fria que a anterior. 

Registei a primeira temperatura negativa neste Outono/ inverno. 

Formou - se mais uma fortíssima camada de geada, está ainda tudo branco. 

Tatual : 0 graus 
Tmin  :  - 1 grau ( 1 grau negativo)


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Dez 2016 às 13:10)

Boas, céu limpo e 17.5º (Valor que deverá estar acima do real, porque o meu RS artesanal ainda não está perfeito  )


----------



## james (28 Dez 2016 às 13:26)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas, céu limpo e 17.5º (Valor que deverá estar acima do real, porque o meu RS artesanal ainda não está perfeito  )



Boas, Meteofan. 
Esse valor é capaz de não andar muito longe da realidade. 
Hoje estava prevista uma acentuada amplitude térmica, estava previsto que no Litoral Norte a temperatura pudesse chegar aos 17/18 graus em muitos sítios. 
Eu próprio registei uma mínima negativa de -1 grau e neste momento registo quase 16 graus na minha estação. 

Saudações.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Dez 2016 às 13:34)

james disse:


> Boas, Meteofan.
> Esse valor é capaz de não andar muito longe da realidade.
> Hoje estava prevista uma acentuada amplitude térmica, estava previsto que no Litoral Norte a temperatura pudesse chegar aos 17/18 graus em muitos sítios.
> Eu próprio registei uma mínima negativa de -1 grau e neste momento registo quase 16 graus na minha estação.
> ...


Pois talvez. 
Neste momento registo 16,9º.


----------



## AJCS (28 Dez 2016 às 14:49)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento 13ºC HR 69%
PA 1032 Mbar


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Dez 2016 às 18:20)

Vai arrefecendo, neste momento 10,9º


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2016 às 18:42)

"Hoje o Parque da Devesa amanheceu com um lindo manto branco e transparente!"

https://www.facebook.com/parquedadevesa/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2016 às 20:49)

Boas,
Por Gondomar o dia foi de céu limpo , geada à primeira luz da manhã ...
T.máxima de 17,4°C
T.minima de 2,9°C
T.atual de 9,2°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2016 às 23:39)

Boas,

por aqui como de costume nestas situações de anticiclone, tenho tido grandes geadas pela manhã. Hoje a mínima andou pelos -2,0ºC. 


Na madrugada anterior tive das maiores sensações de frio de sempre. Fiz um pequeno percurso a pé bem perto do rio Cávado, com um nevoeiro cerradíssimo e temperaturas negativas, até cortava. Gelo por todo o lado. Espectáculo. 


Amanhã vou ver se faço umas fotos bem cedo, pois promete bastante gelo. Estou sem a Nikon mas vou ver se tiro as teias à antiga câmara (Sony).


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2016 às 08:14)

Por aqui 8 graus, minima de 7, estou com muita dificuldade em acreditar nestas valores, mas tenho o RS num local arejado, longe de fontes de calor, nao percebo porque registo mínimas tao altas...


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2016 às 09:35)

Meteofan disse:


> Por aqui 8 graus, minima de 7, estou com muita dificuldade em acreditar nestas valores, mas tenho o RS num local arejado, longe de fontes de calor, nao percebo porque registo mínimas tao altas...



Bom dia colega, qual foi o espaçamento que colocas-te entre os pratos?


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2016 às 09:40)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia colega, qual foi o espaçamento que colocas-te entre os pratos?


1 cm, talvez um pouco mais até...
será que a mínima aqui foi mesmo 7 graus, nao havia qualquer geada...


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2016 às 10:01)

Meteofan disse:


> 1 cm, talvez um pouco mais até...
> será que a mínima aqui foi mesmo 7 graus, nao havia qualquer geada...



É possível que tenha sido... Durante a noite/ madrugada , sabes dizer se esteve vento ( Leste ) ? Esse é dos fatores principais para a temperatura não descer muito. 

Por exemplo esta estação nos arredores de Guimarães, a mínima foi de *10,4ºC*, porque o vento soprou durante a noite.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMINHOGU2#history


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2016 às 10:06)

Joaopaulo disse:


> É possível que tenha sido... Durante a noite/ madrugada , sabes dizer se esteve vento ( Leste ) ? Esse é dos fatores principais para a temperatura não descer muito.
> 
> Por exemplo esta estação nos arredores de Guimarães, a mínima foi de *10,4ºC*, porque o vento soprou durante a noite.
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMINHOGU2#history



Por volta das 21h ontem a temperatura subiu 2 graus no meu sensor, eu fui lá fora e reparei que havia vento, talvez 5/10 kmh. Se calhar tive mesmo uma mínima de 7. Logo à noite já terei mais certezas quanto à fiabilidade do meu RS.
Por agora 12 graus, com céu limpo...


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2016 às 10:13)

Meteofan disse:


> 1 cm, talvez um pouco mais até..



Essa é a medida ideal do espaçamento entre pratos talvez até 1,5 cm, mais do que isso já poderá influenciar as máximas com a entrada da radiação solar. 
Verifica também se o RS apanha vento de todos os quadrantes e se está pelo menos a 1,50m do solo, podes sempre optar por dar também mais uma de mão nos pratos para os tornar ainda mais espessos.
Se for possível coloca algumas foto do local onde se encontra o RS para se ter uma noção e para te podermos ajudar nesse sentido


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2016 às 11:30)

Aqui está o meu RS artesanal a 2m de altura, a única coisa que tem à volta é aquela parede de metal que está a cerca de 3 metros de distancia mas como está mais baixa não me parece ter influência. Parece-me que o local é o correto pois dá vento de todo o lado...


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2016 às 11:30)

Neste momento 14.7º e muito sol, dia primaveril por aqui.


----------



## james (29 Dez 2016 às 11:44)

Bom dia. 

Mais uma noite muito frio por aqui e com mais uma bela camada de geada. Já são muitos dias seguidos com geada, há pouco ainda havia gelo nas zonas abrigadas. A Tmin foi 0 graus. 
Tatual: 10 graus


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2016 às 13:36)

Meteofan disse:


> Aqui está o meu RS artesanal a 2m de altura, a única coisa que tem à volta é aquela parede de metal que está a cerca de 3 metros de distancia mas como está mais baixa não me parece ter influência. Parece-me que o local é o correto pois dá vento de todo o lado...



Sim, a parede de metal penso que não interfere visto estar mais abaixo do RS, há 1ª vista não vejo a razão para estares a registar máximas altas.. talvez o sensor esteja muito "apertado" dentro do RS ou os pratos não sejam espessos o suficiente o que poderia causar "Efeito de estufa" mas só mesmo vendo a construção.


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2016 às 13:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Aqui está o meu RS artesanal a 2m de altura, a única coisa que tem à volta é aquela parede de metal que está a cerca de 3 metros de distancia mas como está mais baixa não me parece ter influência. Parece-me que o local é o correto pois dá vento de todo o lado...



Sim, a parede de metal penso que não interfere visto estar mais abaixo do RS, há 1ª vista não vejo a razão para estares a registar máximas altas.. talvez o sensor esteja muito "apertado" dentro do RS ou os pratos não sejam espessos o suficiente o que poderia causar "Efeito de estufa" mas só mesmo vendo a construção.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2016 às 13:49)

criz0r disse:


> Sim, a parede de metal penso que não interfere visto estar mais abaixo do RS, há 1ª vista não vejo a razão para estares a registar máximas altas.. talvez o sensor esteja muito "apertado" dentro do RS ou os pratos não sejam espessos o suficiente o que poderia causar "Efeito de estufa" mas só mesmo vendo a construção.


Depois de 3 camadas de tinta branca a máxima hoje está muito aceitável, registo 14,4º, apesar de já ter ido aos 14,7º, uma máxima que me parece muito razoável. O que eu acho mais estranho é ter tido uma mínima de 7º, mas talvez tenha sido por causa do vento, vamos ver na próxima noite.


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2016 às 14:17)

@Meteofan provavelmente as máximas estarão correctas, uma máxima de 17ºC não é descabida e pegando também no comentário do colega @james :



james disse:


> Hoje estava prevista uma acentuada amplitude térmica, estava previsto que no Litoral Norte a temperatura pudesse chegar aos 17/18 graus em muitos sítios.



Relativamente há mínima muito provavelmente o vento resolveu fazer-te uma visita, amanhã tiras essa dúvida concerteza! Eu já perdi a conta nestas últimas duas semanas em que o vento me estragou literalmente o registo de uma boa mínima .


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2016 às 16:24)

Temperatura já em queda, espero uma mínima bem baixa esta noite  Isto se o vento não decidir aparecer...


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2016 às 17:32)

Depois de uma máxima de 15º, a temperatura está em queda livre, já com 9,9º
Amanhã tenho de ir a uma consulta médica de manhã cedo e vou passar numa zona abrigada onde normalmente se formam camadas de geada impressionantes, vou tentar tirar fotos.


----------



## AJCS (29 Dez 2016 às 18:23)

Boa noite,

Registos de hoje.

Temp.max. 12,8ºC
Temp.min. 1,9ºC

HR max. 83%
HR min. 67%

PA 1032 mbar

Atualmente já vai com 6,9ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2016 às 18:48)

E lá está o vento a aparecer e a fazer subir a temperatura, já vai nos 8,5º depois de já ter descido aos 8,1º... Lá vai mais uma mínima estragada...
EDIT: 9,0º, enfim segunda noite consecutiva com mínimas estragadas pelo vento...


----------



## james (29 Dez 2016 às 21:24)

A arrefecer bem, a temperatura já vai nos 3 graus.


----------



## james (30 Dez 2016 às 01:04)

Mais uma noite muito fria, a temperatura vai continuando a descer, Tatual : 1 grau 


Impressionante a agitação do mar esta noite, houve - se com grande intensidade a rebentação das ondas.


----------



## james (30 Dez 2016 às 06:16)

Bom dia.

Mais um amanhecer gélido e mais um dia com uma forte camada de geada.

Tatual : -1 grau ( 1 grau negativo)


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Dez 2016 às 07:57)

Temperatura mínima de 5 graus, agora com 7.5 graus, a pergunta que faço é: É possível haver geada com esta temperatura? Há alguma geada nos campos, muito pouca... Estou claramente desconfiado que o meu RS esta a dar mínimas muito elevadas...​


----------



## guimeixen (30 Dez 2016 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Mais um início de dia frio. Mínima de 0.1°C. Atualmente estão 0.5°C. Bastante geada. Os carros na parte de trás de onde moro, que está virada a norte, estão todos brancos.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2016 às 08:46)

Bom dia, 

mínima de* 3.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 4.5ºc, 88% HR e vento fraco.

Céu limpo.


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2016 às 09:21)

Bons dias
Sol 
T.minima de 2,9°C
T.atual de 5°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (30 Dez 2016 às 09:40)

Por Guimarães vai assim








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## james (30 Dez 2016 às 09:56)

Hoje sai de casa muito cedo, com  temperatura negativa.
Segundo os dados que vejo da minha estação principal estão de momento 2 graus.
Na minha outra estação, em Guimarães, está 1 grau.

Hoje registei a minha segunda temperatura mínima negativa  deste ano, mais concretamente - 1.2 graus. E tem sido um fartote de geadas, há já muitos dias  seguidos que tenho belas camadas, são as geadas mais fortes desde 2013.


----------



## dopedagain (30 Dez 2016 às 11:54)

novamente o dia mais frio do ano em Ponte de Lima (Fornelos) -3º graus O Vale do lima com os seus diversos rios e ribeiros elevada humidade e nevoeiro não dá tréguas nestes dias. ontem eram 2 da tarde em zonas de sombra ainda existia gelo


----------



## guimeixen (30 Dez 2016 às 16:27)

Fotos tiradas hoje de manhã:




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Dez 2016 às 18:45)

Boas,

mais uma mínima gélida por cá. A EMA marcou -2,6°C às 8H, é provável que ainda tenha descido mais. 

Enfim, amanhã tenho que ir dar uma vista de olhos por esses campos fora. É aproveitar estas boas geadas antes que venha a chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2016 às 20:32)

Boa noite.

Estas últimas noites tem sido interessantes.
O frio tem sido moderado e as geadas tem aparecido sempre.
Algumas zonas sombrias tem mantido o gelo até tarde, ou mesmo sem que desapareça por completo. Isto já tem provocado vários dissabores na região, com acidentes rodoviários, um dos quais com atropelamento de 2 senhoras. Por isso: *MUITO CUIDADO NA ESTRADA NAS PRÓXIMAS NOITES E MANHÃS!*
Os dias tem sido bem agradáveis. Hoje estive em Ponte de Lima e, pela tarde, era ver gente de manga curta (os mais fortes!) , outros com uma simples peça de roupa de manga comprida (polo\camisa). Mas que bem que se estava! Como é boa a primavera outonal...

*Tmín: -1,8ºC
Tmáx: 14,7ºC*

*Tmédia (20.30h): 4,4ºC*
*Tatual: 2,6ºC
Taparente: -0,2ºC*
*Hr: 84%*

*Desde já, deixo aqui os meus sinceros votos de um FELIZ 2017 para toda a nossa comunidade e familiares, bem como para todos os visitantes deste espaço maravilhoso. *​


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2016 às 21:00)

Boas.
Com o natal veio uma estaçao metreologica !
Toume a adaptar a ela....
Nos ultimos  dias tem estado bastante frio,com geada (ja deixa tudo branquinho)!E ceu limpo com pouco vento.
Agora estao 3.8 graus.
Daqui a uns dias regressa a chuva ( o que ja nao e mau, tendo em conta esta pasmeceira )


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2016 às 22:23)

jonas disse:


> Boas.
> Com o natal veio uma *estação meteorológica* !
> Tou-me a adaptar a ela....


Excelente Jonas, uma boa notícia para nós. Mais uma estação a servir o interior do distrito do Porto, uma das zonas com mais deficiência na cobertura meteorológica. Agora é instalar o(s) sensor(s) de forma correta e aguardar pelas tuas actualizações.

Bem, por cá a temperatura vai baixando, agora a menor ritmo, acompanhada de vento fraco de Norte, o que baixa a sensação térmica (ou no caso aumenta a sensação de frio).
Já temos geada há pelo menos uma hora (antes estive a jantar...)
*
Tatual: 1,4ºC*
*Taparente: -0,6ºC*
*Hr: 87%*​


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2016 às 23:34)

Boas,
Céu limpo
T.atual de 6,2°C, segundo minha estação Auriol


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## davidazevedo (31 Dez 2016 às 00:12)

Olá a todos

Por Famalicão estão 4ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Dez 2016 às 00:27)

Boa noite,

Sigo com* 5,0ºC* e vento a soprar de Leste / ENE a *23km/h* com rajadas moderadas.

*1030,4hPa*


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2016 às 01:31)

Boas noites, a reportar a partir da bonita cidade Invicta sem meios de medição de temperatura, tendo em conta o frio que está aqui nos Aliados e com um vento muito desconfortável arrisco em 6ºC. Não tenho a certeza mas parece estar a surgir algum nevoeiro vindo do rio Douro.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Dez 2016 às 01:45)

Boa noite! Sigo com 4.1 ºC, brisa fraca de E.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2016 às 01:46)

5°c céu limpo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Dez 2016 às 07:42)

Boas. Mínima de 4,9, agora sigo com 6.0. O vento nao deixou descer mais...


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia,

mínima de *2.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 3.0ºc, vento fraco e 94%HR.

Céu limpo, alguma neblina.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Dez 2016 às 08:48)

Bom dia ,

Manhã fria registo neste momento a mínima *2,3ºC* mas a sensação térmica é bem mais baixa.

Vento de ENE a *24km/h* com rajadas de *35km/h*

Temperatura aparente *-4,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2016 às 10:19)

Bons dias,
Último dia do ano com sol
T.Mínima de 3,2°C
T.atual de 6,5°C
Feliz ano novo !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Dez 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia,

hoje fui finalmente fazer umas fotos à geada, nuns descampados aqui perto. Não foi das mínimas mais baixas destes últimos dias, mas mesmo assim ainda deu para ver umas paisagens invernosas, com algum nevoeiro presente. A EMA de Merelim, que fica a cerca de 800m da zona onde me encontrava, marcava *-1,5ºC *mais ou menos à hora das fotos. 

Tiradas com a antiga máquina:














[url=https://flic.kr/p/QKG4Ki]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/QGo1ef]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/PtqayN]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/QbBY3C]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/QKG31r]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/Ptq9HQ]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/Qwz2nS]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/Pw9GKP]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/Ptq91s]
	
[/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## jonas (31 Dez 2016 às 11:00)

Bom dia!
Bastante friocom 3.6 graus de momento e geada moderada!
Vento fraco de leste.​


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2016 às 11:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> hoje fui finalmente fazer umas fotos à geada, nuns descampados aqui perto. Não foi das mínimas mais baixas destes últimos dias, mas mesmo assim ainda deu para ver umas paisagens invernosas, com algum nevoeiro presente. A EMA de Merelim, que fica a cerca de 800m da zona onde me encontrava, marcava *-1,5ºC *mais ou menos à hora das fotos.
> 
> Tiradas com a antiga máquina:



Fantásticas! Hoje também tirei umas perto da zona de Merelim. Nessa tua última foto acho que fomos ao mesmo sítio


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Dez 2016 às 12:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> hoje fui finalmente fazer umas fotos à geada, nuns descampados aqui perto. Não foi das mínimas mais baixas destes últimos dias, mas mesmo assim ainda deu para ver umas paisagens invernosas, com algum nevoeiro presente. A EMA de Merelim, que fica a cerca de 800m da zona onde me encontrava, marcava *-1,5ºC *mais ou menos à hora das fotos.
> 
> Tiradas com a antiga máquina:


Que sonho de fotos!


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Dez 2016 às 12:49)

Comprei ontem uma estação meteorológica na loja AKI de Braga, é uma Velleman WS-1060, com ´temperatura, humidade, vento e precipitação. Hoje seguem os primeiros registos da dita estação:

Mínima: 5,4º Máxima( até agora): 14,2º Vento máximo 11,6 km\h.

Neste momento 13,5º, com 60º de HR.

Off-Topic: Pelo preço (100€) esta estação pelo menos hoje está a dar dados fiáveis, só tenho uma duvida: Para testar o pluviómetro decidi despejar um pouco de água de um caneco, foi só mesmo um pouquinho de água e acusou logo 5mm?? Será normal?


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2016 às 13:04)

Boa tarde, dia solarengo mas frio aqui pelo centro do Porto, a mínima hoje deve descer bem e já comprei um termometro digital miniatura para registar a temperatura aqui no centro e junto ao Rio Douro que é algo que ja ando para fazer há muito e sempre que cá venho. Céu limpo e vento fraco de resto.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2016 às 14:05)

Fotos tiradas hoje entre as 8h e as 10h. Fui até a beira do rio Cávado e estava nevoeiro e foi também a zona que apanhei mais frio. Muito pequeninho ainda mas era visível sincelo a formar-se nas folhas e ramos dos carvalhos que lá estavam.




Frost and fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Rime forming by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Rime forming by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Horse in the fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Forest sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Forest sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Forest sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Forest sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Forest sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Forest sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Forest sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Moss by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frosty morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Dez 2016 às 14:22)

Excelentes fotos Guimeixen....

Boa tarde, a ultima do ano...

Neste momento 14,3º e 54º HR
Vento de Leste fraco.

Bom Ano-Novo para todos os colegas deste fórum, e já agora que o novo ano traga animação meteorológica que bem precisamos


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2016 às 14:36)

Boas,
Por Gondomar tempo de sol 
T.atual de 12,1°C
A partir de segunda volto até Vendas Novas , em trabalho !
Feliz ano novo!
 A partir de segunda temos o regresso da bendita e saudosa chuva !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Dez 2016 às 15:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que sonho de fotos!



Obrigado Tiago. 



guimeixen disse:


> Fotos tiradas hoje entre as 8h e as 10h. Fui até a beira do rio Cávado e estava nevoeiro e foi também a zona que apanhei mais frio. Muito pequeninho ainda mas era visível sincelo a formar-se nas folhas e ramos dos carvalhos que lá estavam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado. As tuas também estão belíssimas, como sempre. Quanto ao local acho que não estivemos no mesmo. Eu tirei as fotos junto à pista de aeromodelismo. Tem uns trilhos engraçados por aqui. 



Foi uma bela forma de terminar este ano meteorológico.

Votos de um feliz ano novo à comunidade Meteopt.


----------



## dopedagain (31 Dez 2016 às 15:18)

Fantástico! 



guimeixen disse:


> Fotos tiradas hoje entre as 8h e as 10h. Fui até a beira do rio Cávado e estava nevoeiro e foi também a zona que apanhei mais frio. Muito pequeninho ainda mas era visível sincelo a formar-se nas folhas e ramos dos carvalhos que lá estavam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2016 às 15:51)

Meteofan disse:


> Excelentes fotos Guimeixen....
> 
> Boa tarde, a ultima do ano...
> 
> ...





Ruipedroo disse:


> Obrigado Tiago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dopedagain disse:


> Fantástico!



Obrigado!

Rui Pedro tens razão não foi o mesmo sítio, este é mais perto um pouco do rio.

Bom ano a todos!


----------



## jonas (31 Dez 2016 às 17:54)

Boas.
Para comecar:
FELIZ ANO NOVO A TODOS
Agora Sligo com 6.3 graus, 83% de humidade e vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Dez 2016 às 18:23)

Sigo com 6,5 graus e 71% HR.
Tods estas ultimas noites tem havido vento impedindo a descida de temperatura, para já ainda nao apareceu, vamos ver se começo o ano com uma boa mínima...


----------



## jcboliveira (31 Dez 2016 às 19:06)

Ontem por mero acaso verifiquei que a estação dos bombeiros sapadores do porto está num novo local. Está no topo do prédio de exercícios, se bem me lembro da última vez que estive no topo do prédio, deve ser o ponto mais alto do Porto.

Uma estação a tomar em consideração em dias de vento.

Um excelente anos de 2017.


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2016 às 19:07)

Boa tarde, registo de momento 9,1ºC aqui junto  ao H. Santo António no Porto. A descer lentamente.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (31 Dez 2016 às 19:09)

Já é certo que vamos ter um inicio de ano molhado.

Temp. atual 5,2ºC
HR 73%
PA 1029 mbar


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Dez 2016 às 19:21)

Começa o vento, temperatura a subir, 5,9 atuais..


----------



## dopedagain (31 Dez 2016 às 19:25)

2.4ºC temperatura em queda em Ponte de Lima , depois de uma tarde solarenga. Espelho do que tem sido os ultimos dias temperaturas agradaveis (15/16º) durante a tarde, e descidas abruptas durante a noite para valores negativos. Preve-se uma passagem de ano com bastante frio provavelmente nos -2º -3º durante a madrugada


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2016 às 19:26)

jcboliveira disse:


> Ontem por mero acaso verifiquei que a estação dos bombeiros sapadores do porto está num novo local. Está no topo do prédio de exercícios, se bem me lembro da última vez que estive no topo do prédio, deve ser o ponto mais alto do Porto.
> 
> Uma estação a tomar em consideração em dias de vento.
> 
> Um excelente anos de 2017.



Na quarta-feira passada passei por lá e ainda estava no sítio do costume, esse antigo  local é pouco exposto e com alguns prédios em volta.

Para ter dados mais representativos da zona cheguei a sugerir-lhes que a subissem e colocassem no topo do prédio onde fazem os exercícios, ficando assim bem exposta a todos os quadrantes.

Essa nova localização é muito melhor em todos os aspectos 

Este é o prédio onde os bombeiros sapadores do Porto fazem os seus treinos, local bem mais alto e exposto:






Por aqui vai arrefecendo com 8.2ºc actuais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2016 às 19:57)

Porreiro era ter aceso aos dados desta estação meteorológica.


4°c


Bom ano a todos!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (31 Dez 2016 às 20:31)

4 graus. 

*Feliz Ano Novo! *


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2016 às 20:40)

Boas, 8,5ºC junto aos Aliados e uma ténue neblina pela cidade.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Dez 2016 às 21:14)

Boas, vai descendo a temperatura depois de ter estado a subir devido ao vento. Registo neste momento 5,0º e 80º HR.


----------



## jonas (31 Dez 2016 às 21:35)

Boa noite.
Bastante frio ( primete manha branquinha) com 2.7 graus e 88% de humidade.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Dez 2016 às 21:38)

Será que começo o ano com mínima negativa depois de várias mínimas estragadas pelo vento? Neste momento descida rápida com 3,5º e 82º de humidade.


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2016 às 21:41)

Por Gondomar a temperatura atual é de 6°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2016 às 21:52)

3°c hj vou aos zeros 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2016 às 22:04)

Boa noite ano velho! Deixa espaço ao novo ano que ele traz chuva...Isso! Obrigado. 

Bem, mais um dia, mais um bom dia de sol e boa camada de geada pela noite/manhã.
Agora temos o frio, algum vento que "atira" a sensação térmica para os negativos.

Tactual: 0,8°C
Hr: 85%

A TODOS UM FANTÁSTICO 2017!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2016 às 23:02)

Já está 0°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2016 às 23:29)

*6,7ºC *a descer bem.


----------



## dopedagain (31 Dez 2016 às 23:34)

Bom ano a todos ao chegar a casa -2.2° na paisagem protegida das lagoas de bertiandos em ponte de lima um frio de rachar. Em ponte de lima vila 1° Para fechar o ano em beleza


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2016 às 23:43)

Por Gondomar , nos 3,5°C: col
Feliz ano 2017!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Dez 2016 às 23:50)

Boas, por aqui o vento não deixa descer a temperatura... Já foi aos 3,1º, depois subiu para os 5,9º e agora voltou a descer para os 3,8º... Está difícil ter uma mínima negativa, porra....


----------

